# Anubias nana leaf curling?



## Chrona (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey all, I've got two anubias nana in my tank whose newest leaves are all curled up (from stem to tip) The older leaves look fine. Is this showing a deficiency of some kind? I have 28 watts of 6700k light over 10g with pure Flourite substrate, adding Flourish, Flourish Excel (treating some BBA), and API Leafzone. Getting my hands on some greg watson dry ferts next week. I haven't checked my nitrates in some time however, since my test kit ran out and I've been lazy. Could that be the reason? The anubias afzelli, as well as all of the other plants in my tank are doing well. Thanks

EDIT: Forgot to add that I'm injecting CO2 cia yeast solution.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

sounds like you're low on calcium.
http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_nutrient.htm

throw in some limestones or calcium sulfate, or other calciums.


----------



## joejoeg (Jan 11, 2007)

uhhh anubias leaves to grow in like a curl but unravel?


----------



## Chrona (Feb 25, 2007)

Joe - New shoots are curled in the long direction and unravel. My leaves are curling at the very tip, so that the tip curls towards the stem. Weird huh?

Mistergreen - Hm, the only thing is, my water is very hard well water and I'm always removing white (assuming calcium) deposits off faucets and stuff. I haven't tested for calcium, but I dunno if that is the reason.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Yeah sounds like you have plenty of calcium. I had the same issue as you actually but worse. I just moved my anubias into the shade and they're doing better.

Do you have pictures?


----------



## Chrona (Feb 25, 2007)

Few days old picture. You can see a little bit of the leaf curl on the rightmost anubias nana (the taller one is afzelli)

The nana's all seem to be a little yellow as well. Not sure what is causing this, but there were this way when I got them.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

it could be a combination of low iron, nitrogen & postassium. Maybe the calcium isn't used right because of deficiency in these other nutrients.. And what's your phosphate? Plants need that too.


----------



## Chrona (Feb 25, 2007)

mistergreen said:


> it could be a combination of low iron, nitrogen & postassium. Maybe the calcium isn't used right because of deficiency in these other nutrients.. And what's your phosphate? Plants need that too.


I've never tested for phosphates so I don't know. Potassium and iron should be pretty high because the roots of the anubias go into the Flourite, plus I add API Leafzone, which has K and chelated iron. Nitrogen and phosphate are possibilities though. Just started EI dosing for NPK today. I guess I'll wait a week and see what happens 

Thanks again for your help


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

yeah, phosphate & nitrogen are pretty important.


----------



## 051009 (Jan 28, 2007)

I think it might be cause of the high light. In my experience, anubias don't do well in extremely high light.

I dose EI and and pumping nearly 5 wpg into my 10G, the anubias grow extremely fast but the leaves come out pale and they curl.

I did a 4 day blackout and the leaves looked better but after turning the lights back on they're starting to curl again.

Honestly I think it has something to do with the extremely high light. I have anubias growing in a no co2 low light tank and the leaves grow out dark green and beautiful.


----------



## Chrona (Feb 25, 2007)

051009 said:


> I think it might be cause of the high light. In my experience, anubias don't do well in extremely high light.
> 
> I dose EI and and pumping nearly 5 wpg into my 10G, the anubias grow extremely fast but the leaves come out pale and they curl.
> 
> ...


I will try sticking some tape over the area of the light that shines on the anubias, thanks!


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

051009 said:


> I think it might be cause of the high light. In my experience, anubias don't do well in extremely high light.
> 
> I dose EI and and pumping nearly 5 wpg into my 10G, the anubias grow extremely fast but the leaves come out pale and they curl.
> 
> ...


agreed.. Mine didn't do so well until I stuck it in the corner... Just plant it under the sword.


----------



## Abhishek Tripathi (Feb 3, 2021)

Chrona said:


> Hey all, I've got two anubias nana in my tank whose newest leaves are all curled up (from stem to tip) The older leaves look fine. Is this showing a deficiency of some kind? I have 28 watts of 6700k light over 10g with pure Flourite substrate, adding Flourish, Flourish Excel (treating some BBA), and API Leafzone. Getting my hands on some greg watson dry ferts next week. I haven't checked my nitrates in some time however, since my test kit ran out and I've been lazy. Could that be the reason? The anubias afzelli, as well as all of the other plants in my tank are doing well. Thanks
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to add that I'm injecting CO2 cia yeast solution.


Bro this thing is common this happens when there is to much light , change the light use a light with a lower intinsity or else use some kind's of floating plants like duck weed , drwaf water lecttus or any kind of plant or any thing that will reduce the light i.e reachind to ur anubias .


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

A 14 year old revival. Impressive.


----------

